# Gheenoe LT25 Want to start fly fishing bonefish and permit.



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice rig. Where are you located? I fly fish a lot in the keys


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

William Odling said:


> Nice rig. Where are you located? I fly fish a lot in the keys


Thank you. I’m in Islamorada.


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Wanting to purchase a fly rod and real but I’m unsure of what a decent set up is. I think 8wt is what I need. And when it comes to reels I don’t know a decent brand.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Michael Champigny said:


> Wanting to purchase a fly rod and real but I’m unsure of what a decent set up is. I think 8wt is what I need. And when it comes to reels I don’t know a decent brand.


I use a 9 for most things but an 8 will suffice. 
As your getting started I’d buy a combo like an Orvis Clearwater. Not expensive and good quality. I have a couple as travel rods always been a solid set up. 

have you fly fished before? If not a few lessons would be beneficial so you don’t develop bad habits


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

I fly fished as a kid and tied flies. But I got into live bait fishing instead. Thanks I’ll look into that reel.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Michael Champigny said:


> I fly fished as a kid and tied flies. But I got into live bait fishing instead. Thanks I’ll look into that reel.


the Clearwater comes as a combo. There’s a site called reelflyrod that sells good combos and usually have sales


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

William Odling said:


> the Clearwater comes as a combo. There’s a site called reelflyrod that sells good combos and usually have sales[/QUOTE
> What’s with the different length rods? I’ve seen 8’6” to 11’


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

What’s with the different length rods ?


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

Short answer: Longer rod = longer cast

I use a 9ft


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Michael Champigny said:


> What’s with the different length rods ?


Mostly freshwater or more specialized stuff. For what you're looking to do a 9' is pretty much standard.

For example, I have a very slow-action 7'6" fiberglass 7/8 weight that is fun for quick little flip shots at tailing reds on our flood tides, since they let you get like 20 ft from them.

Cool looking little Gheenoe too!


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Gotcha. Thanks again. Yeah the gheenoe is pretty neat. I ran like 35 miles today and burned around 3 gallons of fuel. Just rides hard if any kind of chop. Second time out on it I just got it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2020)

Michael Champigny said:


> different length rods ?


IIRC standard length is 9'-0" for most saltwater 4 piece rods, but 1 piece rods are 8'-10" because they don't have to splice in ferrules.

I'm of the mindset buy once cry once. I'd suggest looking for a used 8wt high end rod and reel locally (you're in the right spot for that).


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Might suggest TFO, NXT, combo. Put together for the beginner, and get good reviews from the experienced. Stop in to Sandy More's shop at Islamorada, sure they would get you started well. By the Green Turtle named Florida Keys Outfitters


----------



## JGore712 (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome and sweet Gheenoe!

As suggested, the Orvis Clearwater is a great setup for a reasonable price with a great warranty. Redington makes a good intro combo as well.

Depending on your budget, I would buy a decent rod and a better reel. You want to spend the extra money on a good/ upgraded reel if you can. The best thing to do is go cast a few rods at your local fly shop if possible. They all have different actions and what may work well for one angler, may not work as well for another.

I tend to err more on the side of a 9wt for bonefish and permit. All the length differences can be kind of confusing, but for general use, most people stick with a 9' rod.

Best of luck and post some pictures of some bonefish and permit for me until I can make it down there.


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone for their comments. I’ll check locally for a good used one and then head to a fly shop. Definitely posting some pics when one gets in the boat.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

eightwt said:


> Sandy More's


Moret''' 
Darn spell checker


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice kayak bro. Lmk when you wanna run the goat life and float in spit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Thats the best kayak i've seen. Didn't know they came with center consoles now? Interesting build. *Belican has gotten some serious upgrades *


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Whats the draft of this kayak fully rigged and loaded? From the judgement of that picture, you have to be in at least 32000 micro meters.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Haywood Jablowmi said:


> Thats the best kayak i've seen. Didn't know they came with center consoles now? Interesting build. *Belican has gotten some serious upgrades *





Michael Champigny said:


> View attachment 114902


true does this come with a grass patch option from factory? I like my Mav but its hard to pee as a goat without some grass bro.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

Do they call you the goat bc you're Tom Brady


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

I don’t really understand. Can you translate please.


----------



## Michael Champigny (Jan 30, 2020)

Haywood Jablowmi said:


> Whats the draft of this kayak fully rigged and loaded? From the judgement of that picture, you have to be in at least 32000 micro meters.


Not 100% sure but I was polling in 5” with myself and my girlfriend. Fully rigged and 6 extra gallons of fuel. Livewell full too.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Michael Champigny said:


> I don’t really understand. Can you translate please.


He's a troll not real.


----------

